# Wardrobe and bedroom units.



## would not (18 Apr 2010)

My latest designs I've got to quote to make, a 3x double wardrobe with sliding mirror doors in oak veneered MDF and another unit to go round a chimney breast and over the bed.


----------



## miles_hot (19 Apr 2010)

what projection are you using there - it makes it all look very odd. Nice brick pattern - if you're using SU where did you get it?

Miles


----------



## would not (19 Apr 2010)

It's something called trimetric or something like that, yes it's gives it a weird look. 

No it's not SU..


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Apr 2010)

Whatever it is (Solidworks?) I suggest you turn perspective on!


----------

